# Bleach: Unleash Your Soul



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bleach: Unleash Your Soul*



*Story*
_Soul Society is the afterlife. It is meant to correspond to Heaven or Nirvana in human belief systems. It is the place where most departed souls and the Shinigami dwell. In fact, aside from the slowed aging and aforementioned lack of hunger, life there is much like that in the living world. Soul Society consists of two portions: Rukongai a massive group of cities where most people live; and Seireitei a walled castle where the spirit world nobility and Shinigami live. Though Soul Society is considered the afterlife, people are not immortal by any means, though aging is slowed to such an extent that life spans of 2000 or more years are not unheard of. Such ages, however, are usually limited to Shinigami or other Soul Society dwellers capable of manipulating spirit energy. Children can even be born as they are in the human world. People can also be killed as regular humans are, though they are capable of surviving wounds that would normally be considered fatal. A soul that dies in Soul Society is reincarnated on Earth as a new human with no past memories. 

Recently in the inner most of Seireitei, in the Shinigami Academy unrest is amidst, the cause of this is the graduation of the new Generation of Shinigami that are going to be placed into the Gotei Thirteen……_


That’s basically the beginning of this Bleach RP. All the RPers have Just Graduated from the Shinigami Academy and are slowly being split into the Thirteen Squads and are given missions. Depending on the numbers of RPers the Squads will be limited, for example, if there are Five to Six(With about One Character Each) RPers, they will be placed into one squad, under one captain. I Guess this will have a Setting of Arcs, the first and foremost important one can be…the first Week Graduation where all the characters are introduced into their squads.


*Spoiler*: _Basic Information (Read)_ 






*Spoiler*: _Shinigami_ 




*Shinigami*
_Shinigami are souls that have supernatural powers. As such, their bodies are composed of spiritrons (spirit particles) instead of atoms. This means that just like most other types of spirits, they can only be seen by other spiritually aware entities, which excludes most humans. Nevertheless, they are quite capable of influencing their environment. Shinigami are the personification of death. Their job is to send spirits to Soul Society (the afterlife) in order to maintain a balance of souls between it and the material world, and to exorcise evil spirits. They all have katana known as Zanpakutō, though not all of them carry them. Additionally, they can be injured and die like regular humans, though it takes considerably greater injuries for the latter to occur than it would in regular humans. Additionally, unlike humans, they do not have to eat anything to sustain themselves. Shinigami and other spiritual beings (Pluses and dwellers of Soul Society) only become hungry when they used too much Spiritual Energy within a short amount of time.
The most prominent supernatural power possessed by a Shinigami is their Zanpakutō, a supernatural sword generated from the Shinigami's soul. Shinigami also naturally give off spiritual energy, which varies greatly in magnitude with the strength of a Shinigami. A Zanpakutō is a physical manifestation of this force concentrated into a blade._





*Spoiler*: _Hollows_ 



*Hollows*
_Hollow are a race of creatures which are born from Human souls who, for various reasons, do not cross over to Soul Society after their death and stay in the Human world for too long. They are corrupt spirits with supernatural powers that devour the souls of both living and deceased humans. Hollows settle in Hueco Mundo, but can cross over to the human world and Soul Society. _





*Spoiler*: _Zanpakutō_ 




*Zanpakutō*
_Each Zanpakutō is a manifestation of its owner's soul, and has a unique name which is required for a shinigami to learn in order to use Shikai and Bankai. As such each Zanpakutō has unique abilities that match their owner's characteristics and personality, and their names usually hint to what these powers may be. A Zanpakutō spirit is part of its owner's soul, and often share the same personality traits. At the same time, they are also independent, and thus can be considered a Shinigami's partner in battle. Because they are part of their owner's soul, a Zanpakutō cannot be replaced, though it will slowly regenerate if broken. As a Shinigami gains power, their Zanpakutō can change form by allowing the inner being to manifest itself to a greater degree in the outside world. The sword and the inner being are synonymous to each other. No matter what form (or size) a Zanpakutō takes, it is always virtually effortless for its owner to wield because it is a part of its owner's soul. On the other hand, it is much more difficult for a Shinigami to wield a Zanpakutō that is not their own. Most Zanpakutō look like regular katana, with slight variations between them as one would expect between different swords. Each Zanpakutō has the power to send pluses to the afterlife, purify Hollows, and transform the Zanpakutō itself into more elaborate and powerful forms. Not all Shinigami can hear the name of their Zanpakutō and thus cannot achieve the higher tears of power.

*Shikai*
The Shikai is the first "upgraded" form available to a Zanpakutō. To activate it, the Shinigami needs to learn the name of their Zanpakutō. This is not as easy as simply picking a name, as the living spirit of the Zanpakutō already has its own name. Therefore, the Shinigami must be able to communicate with their Zanpakutō effectively, which requires being able to speak to the spirit within its world. After first learning the Zanpakutō's name, the Shikai can be performed at will simply by speaking a command followed by the Zanpakutō's name. The commands vary between users and range from a simple imperative verb to a short poem. They often relate to the Zanpakutō's signature ability, or hint at the nature of its spirit. Achievement of the Shikai is a mark of control of a Zanpakutō, and it appears to be a requirement for advancement within the Shinigami ranks, as most seated officers and presumably all Lieutenants are capable of Shikai. Once the Shikai is activated, the Zanpakutō will change form to access whatever special abilities it is capable of. They usually remain in the form of a sword but the type of sword differs radically among various Zanpakutō. The special abilities of the Zanpakutō, like the Zanpakutō itself, have specific names that usually must be announced to fully activate the effect.

*Bankai*
The Bankai is the second and final form of a Zanpakutō. To achieve it, one must be able to materialize their Zanpakutō's spirit in the real world and subjugate it, giving the Shinigami full reign over the Zanpakutō's power. After a Shinigami is able to materialize and subjugate their Zanpakutō's spirit, the Zanpakutō can assume its final and most powerful form. Unlike the Shikai, there is no command phrase to activate Bankai, though the user will usually say "Bankai" beforehand. A Zanpakutō's Bankai is often a manifestation of the spirit itself, usually creating a massive creature or a powerful effect to aid the user in battle (Ichigo's Bankai is an exception, becoming more compact instead). The Bankai itself will receive a different name in addition to the ordinary Zanpakutō (for example Ichigo's Zangetsu becomes Tensa Zangetsu, Byakuya's Senbonzakura becomes Senbonzakura Kageyoshi). Certain Shinigami also change with their Zanpakutō, gaining clothing similar to what their Zanpakutō's spirit form looks like. Most Zanpakutō will also gain additional special abilities, or a more enhanced version of the usual one. Like with the Shikai, most of these abilities have an associated name. Maintaining the Bankai is taxing for the wielder, and it is difficult to maintain it for long periods of time for most Shinigami, with the exception of Ichigo, as it becomes more compact, thus allowing him to hold it for long periods of time._

_There are several types of Zanpakutō, classed by the main purpose or effect of their special abilities. These types include:
~Melee-Type Zanpakutō are typically designed for various forms of hand-to-hand combat rather than magic-based abilities
~Kidō-Type Zanpakutō are designed around a special ability rather than close combat potential.
~A large amount of the Zanpakutō are classified by elements, generally utilizing their respective elements as forms of attack.

Sub-Types
There are a few "sub-types" of Zanpakutō classification such as:
~Constant-Release Type: this group pertains to Zanpakutō whose wielders are unable to revert them back to their default sealed states after initiating the Shikai release. Such a phenomenon is mainly due to the vast spiritual power of the sword's wielder, such that they are unable to completely seal their Zanpakutō like other Shinigami.
~Dual-Blade Type: this group pretains to Zanpakutō that feature more then one bladed weapon in Shikai release. It is decidedly rare for one to possess such a weapon and therefore it says alot about its wielders spiritual power uniqueness.
_



Continued on Next Post


​


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Basic Information (Read) Continued_ 






*Spoiler*: _Gotei 13_ 




*Gotei 13*
_The Gotei 13 is the organization which most Shinigami (Soul Reapers) join. It is split into thirteen divisions (hence the name), with several divisions having certain specializations. The Gotei 13 is subservient to the edicts of the Central 46 Chambers. They also have no jurisdiction over any of the noble families. The symbol of the Gotei 13 is a rhombus, all the 13 Divisions symbols are placed within the rhombus on the back of the Captains haori.
As with any army, the Gotei 13 has ranks. There are 20 ranks for officers but no ranks for non-officers. The lower the number is, the more important.

Ranks Include
Captain Commander (Leader of  the Gotei thirteen and Captain of First Division)
12 Captains
12 Lieutenants (One under each Commander)
3-20 Seated Positions 
Normal Shinigami_






​
*Spoiler*: _Character Profile_ 




Name:
Age: 
Gender: (Male/Female)
Squad Member: (This will be assigned to you)
Rank: (Assigned To You, will most probably be a seated officer, but before that happens you will be a normal squad member)

Personality: Your character?s Personality, please be descriptive and try to write as much as you can

Appearance: Most Gotei 13 personnel wear the standard Shinigami uniform, called shihakushō - a white shitagi, a black kosode and hakama, and a white hakama-himo. Lieutenants sometimes also wear an armband which carries their division symbol and its number, usually on their left arm. They are required to do this when they are summoned to a meeting but apart from this it seems that it is rarely compulsory; at the time the series takes place, the use of the armbands was noted to have fallen out of fashion. Captains wear a white haori over the usual black shinigami clothes, with the number of their division on the back, inside the Gotei 13 symbol (a rhombus). Those worn by senior captains have sleeves, while the others don't. You can Modify your shihakushō to an extent, but not completely. Also include what your character looks like in facial appearance.

Zanpakutō Name:
Zanpakutō Type:
~Shikai: You can start of with a relatively weak Shikai and you will barely know how to use it, but other wise, your Shikai ability shall go here.
~~Shikai Command: Example I?ll use Renji, Howl Zambimaru, the Howl is the Command.
~Bankai: This will have to be achieved by extreme training and becoming a captain, Yu can still have a bankai and not be a captain, BUT you will have train to achieve it.
~~Bankai Name: An Example can be Byakuya, from Senbonzakura, it becomes Senbonzakura Kageyoshi

History: Your character?s history, please be descriptive and try to write as much as you can, also include some experiences in the Shinigami Academy, the real world, and your death In the real world.




Arcs in the Story Line
~Academy Graduation Arc: Students of the Academy have just Graduated and are going to be introduced to their squads. 

Rules
~No Godmodding
~No killing another RPer unless you have their consent
~Multiple Characters allowed
~Swearing allowed (Keep it to a minimum though)
~Keep it about PG-13 (Though I don?t really Mind so much)


*This is the Sign-up Thread and OoC Thread*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 23, 2008)

this sounds good, I'm gonna go and try to make a good O.C.


Name: Shin Yagami.
Age: 40.(Though he still appears to be around the age he was when he died, wich was 17.)
Gender: Male.
Squad Member: (This will be assigned to you)
Rank: Normal squad member.

Personality: Very ambitious and competetive, that can always be seen sparring or training by himself, to see him slack of is very rare.
Though the Shinigami work hard on increasing his strength and Zanjutsu skills he does little to no work on his Kido, wich has always been his weakpoint and had been a problem for him on the acadamy.
His other main weakness is the fact that he loves the ladies too much, he is easily distracted by an attractive female and will refuse to fight one seriously, no matter what the situation.

Appearance: He has dark messy hair with green eyes, as he is still young there is little scarring on his body from battles, the few that he has are on his chest and are usally hidden by his clothing.
The only thing that stands out of his clothing is this he has a modfiied kosode that has an hoodie attached to it and he is always seen with it on, unless he is in presence of a captain ofcourse.
Also keeps his left arm always our of it's sleeve, like a masterless samurai would do.

Zanpakutō Name:Hitodama.
Zanpakutō Type:Kido.
~Shikai: The blade stayes the same but the wind will start to blow stronger, and the the temperature will go down until it's cold to the point that your breathing is visible.
Though the real ability of his Shikai is that it can create different ghosts with their own abilities.
He hasn't mastered it yet 

1:Haunting Sphere:multiple spherical shaped ghosts, imagine something like a Ghastly, it's ability is that it can move trough objects and is able to explode by sucking in a lot of air, the weakness of it is that it has to remain immobile when blowing up so it can be easily dodged.

2:Haunting Skull:simiral to the first but it's a skull surrounded by Black/indigo ectoplasma, it's capable of unleashing fire from it's mouth that is the same color as that of the ectoplasma, besides this he hasn't learned any more uses for it.

3:Haunting Horror: A black/purple flame with floating eyes and a mouth in the centre, it's about half the size of Shin and it has desombodied hands that float around it.
He can create one at a time, and currently it's use is that it is capable of infusing a hand or it's body with the zanpakuto.

A hand will allow Shin to unleash a concentrated Getsuga tenshou like attack and using the body will result in a much stronger version of it.
~~Shikai Command: Haunt Hitodoma.
~Bankai: Will get to this later since he won't be getting it anytime soon.
~~Bankai Name:

History: In the real world almost nothing interested him of the normal life, only girls but the idea of growing up and having to work a 9 to 5 job, but his school's kendo team brought excitement into his life and over the years he came on of the nation's best young practicioners.

His death was a simple case of bad luck, he got hit by a stray bullet during a gang shoot out and when he arrived at Rukongai he was discovered by a Shinigami after about a decade in Rukongai.
And he had been been trained to become a Shinigami of Seiretei ever since.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 23, 2008)

looks fun few questions tho. One how much after the series does this take place?? Next i don't know much about bleach but I got most of it down but can some people later in the turn into vaizards? And last i have a weird idea for a shikai and was wondering about it since i know most of bleach but not this much can i increase my zanpaktu's size like to a two handed sword?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not sure of what the rules are here concerning that but from what I know about bleach, and I'm up to date with the manga, that would be possible.
Hell some zanpakutos even change into weapons that aren't swords, like three sectioned staffs and tridents.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah thank you my idea would work then now just gotta get a idea for my character i got my zanpaktu's and well have my character up by tonight or tomorrow night most likely tomorrow.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll have my bio up tomorrow but it's getting late here and I'm still not sure about his zanpakuto, I'm still considering two options but neither of the two really blow me away.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay guys Sorry about that I forgot to put The Rules which I shall, the other thing, it is a sort of alternative Universe, like completely different from the Bleach Storyline, BUT if you want i can put a time line in


----------



## PsyBomb (Oct 24, 2008)

Name: Teisatsu Shien (Pronounced Shi-en, not shine)
Age: 70 (Equivalent to mid-20s)
Gender: Male.
Squad Member: (yet to be assigned)
Rank: (yet to be assigned)

Personality: He prefers to keep to himself most of the time, often immersed in study. As point in fact, he usually has a journal and pencil on him at all times, in order to continue his learning or record an observation for later. He is almost unbelievably observant, and rather frequently uses seemingly-unrelated facts to derive other truths. He even gets them right most of the time. That said, once you get used to the rather deadpan delivery, his sense of humor is a constant. His catchphrase would be "If you step back and look at your life, you'll either laugh or cry. I don't feel like crying."

Appearance: Shien is a bit on the short side and is built lean. He wears the standard uniform with one exception, his ever-present journal clipped on the belt opposite from his Zanpakutō. He has straight black hair kept short, never allowed long enough to interfere with his sight even when leaning forward. He has dark brown eyes behind thin-framed glasses. His face is otherwise unremarkable, with a short nose and moderately thin lips normally quirked up in a slight smile. His hands are dexterous, with long fingers. There are some minor scars on the tips of his two pointer fingers, relics of his days of trying to get Hadō spells to work without instruction. They aren't even enough to interfere with the feeling of the fingers. 

Zanpakutō Name: Mina no Gan ("Eye of Everyone")
Zanpakutō Type: Kidō
~Shikai: Allows Shien to use the senses of everyone in his immediate vicinity, or (with concentration) individuals at a distance. The sword itself has to filter these for now, since otherwise it would rapidly overwhelm its user (especially in a crowd). Starting range is about five meters.
Its appearance does not change much, it becomes slightly longer and the blade gains a metallic sheen. On the blade, down near the hilt, an engraving appears of a circle within an almond-shape, representing an eye.
~~Shikai Command: "Observe! Mina no Gan"
~Bankai: Has two effects. The first is to allow perception of the highest-probability course of actions about 3-5 seconds in advance constantly, with more distant times (both past fact and future probability) available with concentration. The second ability is to force its perception ability upon others unfiltered. This usually results in weaker minds immediately blacking out from sensory overload. Even those who stay conscious cannot be certain which perceptions are their own, and have a lot of trouble performing normally.
The appearance shift here is much more dramatic. Instead of an engraving, the same symbol is flaring behind Shien in silver energy. The sword itself splits into two copies of its Shikai form, each light enough to be carried easily. The only difference is that the left one has a slight reddish cast with a blue eye, the right a slight bluish cast with a red one. These are not particularly strong blades, but serve as channels for Past and Future sight respectively, and can be used to accurately direct Kidō.
~~Bankai Name: Mugen no Gan ("Eye of Infinity")

History: Shien was born in Rukongai, and from the start his dream was to rise above his meager existence there selling water. It was not until a Hollow attack that he found the direction for his desires. Before his eyes, he witnessed Kuchiki Byakuya lead a team of Shinigmi to contain and destroy the invaders. What impressed him most was not the swordwork, but rather the mighty spells unleashed. From that moment, he dreamed of joining the Kidōshu, not the Gotei 13. 
Plans change, though. He ran home and wrote in his journal the words to the only two spells he could remember: Hadō 1: Shō; and Hadō 4: Byakurai. it took him two years to do it, but he eventually did manage to work them out. The next morning, he awoke to find a sheathed Zanpakutō on the belt of his clothing. His soul had manifested it, having finally attained the strength to do so. And so he left that meager existence to join the Shinigami Academy in Seireitei.
Although he proved to be slightly above average when it came to agility, his strength was far below the norm. Usually, it was all he could do to use his keen observation skills to keep the practice blade from repeatedly scoring on him. Instead, he gave his all to the class he originally looked forward to, in order to master Kidō. He succeeded, placing first by a wide margin in his class when it came to the Arts. Beyond determination, the reason became clear in his last year.
In his dreams, he had been speaking to an inner voice, never quite remembering what was said but always waking with the words of the last day's lessons set in his mind. One month before graduation, the voice spoke to him midday: "Mina no Gan". Calling the words aloud, Shien released the Shikai form of his Zanpakutō... and promptly blacked out from a combination of exertion and sensory overload, as he had done so in a crowded dorm. By the time the graduation actually rolled around, they had worked out the basic fiilters for normal use, which are still up while Shikai is active. So things stand.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 24, 2008)

Name: Kirasume Kihei
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Squad Member: (This will be assigned to you)
Rank: (Assigned To You, will most probably be a seated officer, but before that happens you will be a normal squad member)

Personality: Carefree for the most part. He is very relaxed and kind to mostly everyone. He shows respect for the Captains and citizens of Rukongai alike. However, he can be vicious in battle if someone pushs him far enough.

Appearance: Wears a white shitagi, a black kosode, and hakama as most Shinigami wear. But on top of that, he also wears bandages around his arms and a chain around his neck. His has snow white hair and crimson red eyes. He has no facial hair, but a scar goes across his left eye.

Zanpakutō Name: Yamato
Zanpakutō Type: Kido
~Shikai: Elemental control. It centers around his zanpakutou, adding elements into it and also giving him properties over that element. Such as, wind=speed, earth=strength, etc. But he can only use one element at a time and the opposite of his boost would be lowered. Such as wind lowering strength and earth lowering speed.
~~Shikai Command: Release from your bindings, Yamato!
~Bankai: A much more advanced version of the Shikai. The element changes his form entirely when used, creating a form overtop of his normal body. The weakness is all but eliminated by the fact that he can use two elements at once. He can go as far as combining every element, but that would prove fatal. It is harder to control more than one element, but he can have complete control over two at once. More than that and he starts to lose control.
~~Bankai Name: Taibu Soshi Yamato(Greater Elemental Yamato)

History: Kihei was a normal teenager in the real world. He was an average student, nothing really special about him. The only thing special was that he knew a bit of martial arts, but not much. He was an only child, having two parents that were away on business a lot so he pretty much lived on his own.

One day, when he was going home from school, a group of kids from his school were picking on a girl from their school. He went to help her, but, when it came to a fight, one of the boys pulled out a knife. Kihei was stabbed and killed in the alley that the girl was being harassed by the group of boys, although, the girl escaped.

So he arrived in Soul Society. After a while in Rukongai, he decided to become a Shinigami. He didn't like how the citizens of Rukongai were treated and wished to hcange this. He trained himself until he was capable of joining the academy and then went to Seireitei.

Kihei was a good student, learning a lot from the instructors. He picked up using a sword fairly well and already knew some martial arts to back that up. However, he truly exceled in Kido. Although he prefered the swordsmanship, he found that he was particularly good with Kido and went with that, trying to learn some of the spells that came with it through the academy.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 24, 2008)

Would I need to know anything else (besides what you put) about bleach to do this rp. Im sure more knowledge would help me, but is it really necassary? I never wathced bleach, so I know nothing, and I do want to join this rp.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 24, 2008)

No you don't need much knowledge of Bleach, just if you need to know something you can ask me XD


----------



## Cheena (Oct 24, 2008)

okay, thank you


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok done took me a while but i got the history and idea done. 

Name:Shark kyomasuki.
Age: 32 (died at 22 and looks 22)
Gender:Male
Squad Member: (This will be assigned to you)
Rank: (Assigned To You, will most probably be a seated officer, but before that happens you will be a normal squad member)

Personality: Shark is really the one of teh most lazy shinigami that the academy ever had. Seeming how he didn't even get Kido and didn't even want to practice it they had to force him to. Other wise he is outgoing. Not really mean to anyone but he does have a tendency to swear at hollows. Also shows respect to all but hollows and rouge shinigami.

Appearance:  He wears the normal shihakushō but has knuckle wraps around his left hand on his right a blue fingerless glove. He has no shoes and wears his Zanpakutō on his back for quick access for his fighting style Drunken blade. He has White hair and green eyes.
Zanpakutō Namere
Zanpakutō Type:Melee
~Shikai: Two handed blade. This shikai makes this user's Zanpakutō grow in size into a large two handed blade that looks like kisame's from naruto but inside is just a normal huge blade. Also the wrapping tho cant be undone it is always wrapped and cant be undone. Because of that it is more used as a blunt weapon it can still cut but it has a brutal slam.
~~Shikai Command: Show your real self Ore!
~Bankai: It is like an upgraded version of his shikai a way upgraded version. Now the wrapping is gone and teh two handed blade itself is out. The blade looks like ichigo's Zanpakutō in a way but teh blade now is sharp so no more blunt attacks unlike the wrapped one. The blade also is really heavy now and takes alot of strength to lift. But since shark's drunken blade style is odd he doesn't have to left it much just do vertical slice's
~~Bankai Namere Raze

History: Shark had two brothers and one sister and a normal mom and dad. When it was his twentieth first birthday He held a huge party and alot of people came including his brother's sister and his mom and dad he also Had a ton of Friends come one was his drunk friend Jame's. Jame's always was getting drunk and that night When teh party was over he had to take Jame's home because of him being to drunk.

Shark watched how Jame's moved he was more drunk then normal because he was falling and tumbling all over teh place as he finally got Jame's into the back of teh car and himself in teh front they drove off. After a while they got to a stop light it turned green and as he drove and turned another car full of drunk's went through there red light and hit the front of teh car killing Shark and severely injuring Jame's.

He was sent to teh soul society and Rukongai. After about 8 years living there with no one but himself he found out about teh Shinigami and wanted to become one to help people in the soul society and earth he figured he might as well since he had nothing else to do. soon after that moment he was sent into teh academy. Now that he was in teh academy he found out about Kido and zanpaktu's. a Zanpakuto seemed alot better to him then Kido because he didn't get how to do Kido. As soon as they started training them how to use a Zanpakuto in a efficient way. Well that style of using it bored him then he remembered Jame's and his movement's when he was drunk. He held a sword and started doing weird movements liek Jame's he would be one one foot wobble do everything a drunk would do he's slash where unexpected seeming as he distracted his enemy with his weird movement's. the teacher's didn't like it but they let him use it.

 Now they needed him to use Kido as he refused to attend class since he didn't get it. Well they did not like that they forced him into teh room and soon he would go to class but he didn't get how to use it the whole time even in teh academy he learned two spells hado #4 and hado #1 Byakurai and Shō. Now it is his graduation week and as he was day dreaming in class again something spoke to him he didn't know what it was but it said "Ore."

I hope it's ok if not i can edit it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 25, 2008)

I finally got my bio done too, it was a lot harder to come up with a zanpakuto then I thought, but maybe that's because I'm not as much of fan of the series anymore as I used to be.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 25, 2008)

We allowed to be a hollow?


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm...i guess you can be a Hollow, so yeah, Guys the RP will start soon as soon as i get my two characters up, btw all characters have been accepted...and now the RP shall start....

My Characters....

Name: Shiro Takahata
Age: 279 (Appears 26)
Gender: Male
Squad: Captain of the Third Squad
Rank: Captain

Personality: Shiro is very kind and a well-respected captain and looked up to by many. Shiro cares for all his subordinates and will risk his life to protect them. Shiro addresses everybody in his squad by their given name, but expects all his subordinates to call him by his given title, Captain Takahata. 

Appearance: Shiro wear?s a white haori over the usual black shinigami clothes, with the number of the third division on the back. Shiro?s haori is full sleeved and Shiro wears white finger less gloves. Shiro has black hair, which is flat and falls over his eyes, average in length, therefore abit long. He has blue eyes and is 5?11, and weighs 70 kg.

Zanpakutō Name: Shi o Kagayaku(Shinning Death)
Zanpakutō Type: Elemental/Kido Type
~Shikai: Shi o Kagayaku is a Kido type zanpakuto, it eats up Shiro?s spirit and releases it into a blinding light and ear piercing sound that blinds the opponent, confusing the opponents sight and sense of direction, and stops them from hearing. The flashing light is continuous and spreads out in a 50 meter radius, the sound only happens for a couple seconds that causes an annoying ringing sound in the opponents ear. Shiro is immune to the light and sound and can see clearly the opponents.
~~Shikai Command: Shine, Shi o Kagayaku
~Bankai: Kagayaku Ougon no Shi?s ability is to control light and create illusions, such as making Shiro invisible. It can also use light offensively, creating blades of light to cut an opponent, turning the field completely white and attacking his enemies with shadows, or even fight if the blade is broken while light completely covers it.
~~Bankai Name: Kagayaku Ougon no Shi (Golden Shinning Death)

History: Shiro achieved Bankai when he turned 200 and immediately applied for the position of a captain, he soon became captain that year. Not much is known about Shiro until the point of when he entered Shinigami Academy. He came first in all the subjects and was deemed the destined one.


Name: Kai Ishiguro
Age: 45 (Appears 17)
Gender: Male
Squad Member: Third Squad
Rank: Squad Member

Personality: His demeanor is candid and confident, He is well aware of his good looks and on the surface he could be seen as arrogant. It would be easy to dismiss the deeper, kinder side of his personality. Kai is always seen with a wide grin across his face. Some would say he uses this appearance to seem more innocent of matter.

Appearance: He wears a Sleeveless shihakushō- Which is a white shitagi, a black kosode and hakama, and a white hakama-himo. The only thing he modified is that he removed the sleeves by ripping them, the reason he did this was because he felt that they came in his way. Kai has white spikey hair that is between short and medium in length, he has grey eyes and stands about 160 cme and weigh 67 kg.

Zanpakutō Name: Oboroduki (Pale Moon)
Zanpakutō Type: Kido/Melee Type
~Shikai: Oboroduki is a Kido Melee Type Weapon. It?s power involves turning into a two blades in One Katana, It?s power allows Kai to rip worm holes and create his own dimension. The only problem is that he can only create dimensions in places he has been or is currently in his view. He has to slash his blade to be able to do this though.
~~Shikai Command: Rise, Oboroduki
~Bankai: Kakushi Oboroduki?s ability is to again create worm holes and rip dimesions. Kakushi Oboroduki grows an extra blade in between the other two, a chain is also produced on the hilt and can stretched to an infinite length, at the end of this chain is an extremely heavy dagger that uptil now only Kai can wield, but this is when he achieves Bankai. This time he doesn?t have to slash to create a dimension and can create in wherever he pleases in a vicinity of 50 meters.
~~Bankai Name: Kakushi Oboroduki (Hidden Pale Moon)

History: Kai was run over by a car when he was 10 years old, he was immediately rushed to the hospital. The very next day he died during surgery. The next thing Kai knew was that he was sent to Soul Society by a shinigami. He was sent to the 13th district of Rukongai. He aspired to become a shinigami so he forced a passing shinigami one day to teach him some way to become a shinigami. The shinigami taught him some basic Kido techniques. Day after day Kai practiced only to fail miserably. Finally one fine morning of practicing he managed to the most basic spell. He kept practicing until he had managed to control his spirit energy. His spirit energy compressed itself and Oboroduki, Kai?s Zanpakuto, showed herself to Kai. From then on Kai entered the Shinigami academy trained extremely hard. He finally graduated with his friends and was placed into the Third Squad on the first day of Graduation.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to join since I can see that it a well made rp even if I was not expecting it.


But I can see that you already seperated into teams etc...So can I still join?
If yes I would Like to be with Hafock's Shin character....

Of course it is not sure yet If I am gonna join or not....


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah you can Nero XP


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 30, 2008)

Um, ok if I save a spot? I won't have time to post the temp. today but it'll be up sometime on the weekend. If not, just ignore me...


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 1, 2008)

Ye dont worry you can come in now if ya feel like it

BANNERS HERE XDD


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

Did this die already?, cause I guess everyone is waiting for the captain to say what they're supposed to do.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 3, 2008)

ahh really okay will post XDD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't mind giving this a run. Mind if I join?


*Spoiler*: _Character Bio_ 




I have this saved elsewhere. 




Whoo, character bio.  Am I good for it?


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 4, 2008)

Accepted, very good XD, You will be part of the third squad and be a normal officer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Then it's time to make my entrance. 

Also, you should probably get this thread moved to the OOC section. The non roleplaying threads are getting moved there now.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 4, 2008)

WILL DO!!!! XD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, you're the Captain ain't you? Got a post in mind to continue the RP?


----------

